# Dr. Horrible's Sing Along Blog



## Clark Kent (Oct 16, 2009)

*Dr. Horrible's Sing Along Blog
By unowhoandwhy - 10-16-2009 08:35 AM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

Has anyone seen the original web series by Joss Whedon? They released it on DVD & I watched it last night. It was hilarious. Neil Patrick Harris & Nathan Fillion were perfectly cheesy & a whole lotta fun. It's only about 40 minutes (more if you watch the extras, which I definitely recommend, especially the ELE (Evil League of Evil) audition tapes. 


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------

